# New Pinarello Dogma 2011 Naked Red Silver



## SteelSix

Hi Guys,

The point of this post is to make a first post and to give people some better shots of this paint scheme, which I had real trouble finding anywhere on the net.

Just bought my amazing new Pinarello Dogma 2011 in Naked/Red/Silver. Specs are full SR11, Fulcrum Racing Zero's, Most Talon's and Fizik Arione (ultegra pedals). Full weight including pedals, cages and computer mounts comes to 7.55kg. 

Attached are some crappy shots I took on my iPhone late one afternoon to give an idea of the awesomeness lol, I will post better shots once I get a some daylight hours to shoot in.

By way of history I have come from a Specialized Roubaix Pro 2008 with 2010 Mavic Cosmic Carbone SL wheels and before that a 2007 Bianchi Via Nirone. 

It took a while for all the parts to come in so I spent a lot of time reading I think every review in english about the bike I could and I just didnt believe it could be as good as everyone was saying. Phrases such as "magic carpet ride" kept surfacing and as a lifelong cinic I thought it was people who had just dropped a lot of cash justifying their purchase..... boy was I happy to be as wrong as I am.

I am in no way a fast or competitive rider but I love my bikes and I have been on road bikes for about 11 years. The handling is smoother than the Roubaix over rough terrain and I am left fresher after a ride (107KG, 183cm tall and Rugby Union background so damaged hands). It is also amazingly smooth and the power transfer is almost scary in how instant it is oh and speaking of things that are scary and instant, the handling and cornering is simply telepathic, I am taking corners I have been taking for years with much more speed and confidence. 

I have only done about 150km so far so this is a bit of an early review, but I plan to take it up some local mountains, Coot-tha, Nebo and Glorious come to mind over the next few weeks so I will give a better review then and post some good high resolution shots in the next week.

The current shots don't really do the bike justice as the naked black just looks black and the "diamond" finish doesnt look as good. 

Anyway over to the comments, would love to hear from others on their experiences with the Dogma.


----------



## scarab$

SICK!! Very nice!


----------



## SteelSix

same to you scarab  how do the Reynolds wheels go?


----------



## smithrider

Very nice! Is that a 56cm?


----------



## terrain

Congrats on the Bike and color/combo. If you search you can find some very good Color 537 photo's on the net. IMO 537 is the best aside from the BOB.


----------



## config

You're not doing this bike any justice. With all the money you just spent, spend some more and buy a DSLR and take some real photos ;-)


----------



## SteelSix

Smith: yes it is a 56 cm - I am 183cm and my legs are a little short for my height and it fits me perfectly, make sure you get sized professionally if you're going to get one. 

Terrain: I agree the BOB is very sexy, and if I could have afforded Cosmic Carbone Ultimate's as well I would have gone with that! Then again BOB doesnt quite have the wank factor that you want when dropping 11K on a bike, thats just me

Config: Agreed! i have an ok camera, I will take some good shots after my ride on Saturday and post them then


----------



## terrain

SteelSix said:


> Smith: yes it is a 56 cm - I am 183cm and my legs are a little short for my height and it fits me perfectly, make sure you get sized professionally if you're going to get one.
> 
> Terrain: I agree the BOB is very sexy, and if I could have afforded Cosmic Carbone Ultimate's as well I would have gone with that! Then again BOB doesnt quite have the wank factor that you want when dropping 11K on a bike, thats just me
> 
> Config: Agreed! i have an ok camera, I will take some good shots after my ride on Saturday and post them then


Good Point... I did bling with my first Pin a Prince Spanish Champion. Just heard from the lbs that my 537 will be shipped by the end of this week.


----------



## ghostryder

Awesome looking bike. And you haven't even started riding the hills. You will love it.


----------



## SteelSix

terrain said:


> Good Point... I did bling with my first Pin a Prince Spanish Champion. Just heard from the lbs that my 537 will be shipped by the end of this week.


nice! what kit are you getting with it? 

I had to wait a month for the Most bars after everything else was in - there are shipping delays out of europe at the moment ... so patience might be a virtue


----------



## terrain

SteelSix said:


> nice! what kit are you getting with it?
> 
> I had to wait a month for the Most bars after everything else was in - there are shipping delays out of europe at the moment ... so patience might be a virtue


Same setup as the Prince .. sr11, bora ultra,s most bars. Frame is shipping from the US distributer Gita so hopefully next week will be pickup time.


----------



## Yangpei

Congrats. I picked up my Dogma (same color scheme) in Oct 2010. I haven't seen too many others on the road. Here's some pics showing the color better from my earlier post.

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=228649

Enjoy the ride!


----------



## scarab$

SteelSix said:


> same to you scarab  how do the Reynolds wheels go?


Loving them so far... And the roads around here aren't all that 'smooth'. LOL.

Dying to get back on it... the spinning trainer at the gym is kinda bringing me down. Cali rain in JUNE?!?!


----------



## dharrison

nice bike but the saddle bag needs to go...


----------



## foofighter

looks great, i really need to get a MOST talon bar


----------



## SteelSix

foofighter said:


> looks great, i really need to get a MOST talon bar


yeah the most bar is great - so comfortable, especially when climbing with your hands near the stem - definently worth the money if you ahve a pinarello or just want to bling your bike. Fortunately my hands and geometry suit the most bar so I understand why some people cant have one - but they are fantastic


----------



## Mike Geneva

Just back from Treviso after picking up a similar Dogma from the Pinarello team. Everyone really nice. Giovanni himself came out to watch my final fitting. Great trip. Worth doing if you fancy feeling very special.


----------



## Aimhi

Nice bike! I tried to get Dogma in similiar colour but they do not have one in my size. I got the 464 instead and now waiting for my bike to arrive ... I will take the bike up Cootha /Nebo too that's for sure ! And no , there is no Tour de France in me... I just like cycling ... cheers


----------



## LouisVuitton

Yay another Pinarello Dogma owner! Welcome to the club. Nothing beats the overall ride quality of the Dogma.


----------



## Mike Geneva

LouisVuitton said:


> Yay another Pinarello Dogma owner! Welcome to the club. Nothing beats the overall ride quality of the Dogma.


You know what I found interesting at Pinarello? Massimo in the fitting area set me slightly lower (Seat height etc.) in the bike than I am used to. Can't work out yet what I think about it. My LBS here in Switzerland set me up a lot higher on my old BMC frame. Anyone have any thoughts on this? I have a a couple of 60 - 80k rides this w/e on which to test it out.


----------



## Aimhi

LouisVuitton said:


> Yay another Pinarello Dogma owner! Welcome to the club. Nothing beats the overall ride quality of the Dogma.


Thanks LV. I am keen to test the bike and fingers crossed it will be a positive experience.


----------



## SteelSix

Aimhi said:


> Nice bike! I tried to get Dogma in similiar colour but they do not have one in my size. I got the 464 instead and now waiting for my bike to arrive ... I will take the bike up Cootha /Nebo too that's for sure ! And no , there is no Tour de France in me... I just like cycling ... cheers


Ha ha I had the reverse, they didnt have 464 so I got mine  I've been up Coot-tha a good few times now and the thing hammers, it just feels so smooth and fast (well comparatively with me on it).


----------



## SteelSix

So how did you rides go? what did you think of the revised height? bike fit is such an individual thing that changes as you do, flexability etc... 

I'm so jealous you got to go and do that, could it be argued that the guys at Pinarello know how to fit their own bikes? 

I also have to agree with Louis - it is truly an amzing machine - soaks up bumps better than my Specialized Roubaix and it is faster than the pure race bikes I have ridden and I have done a couple of century rides on it and it is great and leaves me relatively fresh (for a ride that long).

I have a ride from Brisbane to Malaney (mountain top) in a few weeks and its 130k each way with proper mountains in between so I will give a real review then and hopefully have some great photo's taken with a proper camera this time. 

Great to hear everyone is loving their Dogma's - I havent read a single bad review


----------



## Mike Geneva

Hi - interesting ride (BTW - am an Aussie living in Switzerland) . . . only got to do a quick 55k Saturday as Sunday rain killed the 70k plan. I felt very compact on the bike. Couple of nice medium ranked hills gave me a chance to get a better feel for things. One change I did make was to reposition my cleats before the ride. I think the minor change had some effect as the compact nature of the ride may have just changed the power point slightly on the ball of my foot. Magnificent morning here and my riding partner absolutely left me standing a few times due to fitness differential (he was on Magnesium frame). Love the campy SC11. Frame very twitchy. Need another couple of rides before playing with seat height. 
I have a plan to do the Tour du Lac (170k's) here when my wife goes to Italy for a couple of days next week.


----------



## SteelSix

Mike

Yeah I found the handling "twitchy" at first but after a few rides it can only be described as telepathic - it responds as you do - once you get used to it and get your seat height right you'll love it. 

The bike saved my life the other day - I was going down Mt Coot-tha on my second lap and the wind was blowing up the mountain (a Sunday afternoon). What I hadnt realised was that because I had ridden the bike so much I had worn through all the tread on my maxxis refuse's and they were shiny! This caused me a serious problem when I came around a corner at 70km/h and got hit by a side wind that gave me a serious speed wobble - see the video of Lance Armstrong's shortcut in the tour and the rider (crucify me for not remembering who) who got a massive wobble and went down in front of him - this lasted for 40-50m and I genuinely belive that had the Dowma not been such a stable and responsive bike I would nto have been able to save myself. Suffice to say I went home and replaced the tyres.

Very jealous about your travel plans, I hope you and your wife have a great time - apparently I need a different job!


----------



## SteelSix

apologies to all for the spelling mistake - DOGMA


----------



## Mike Geneva

Mate, nice discription of a scary moment. I'm far less able than you . . . I usually hit the breaks at 50k's, especially as I'm 45 and really want to hit 46! Am starting to do 20k early morning rides before the traffic takes control here. We have bike lanes but our version of the Aussie bogan is the Renault van driving tradesman from France whho is usually talking on his mobile, smoking a Gauloise and thumbing a copy of the local rag. 
One question. I'm putting the dogma in the back of the 4wd this week end and need to take down the post. Any tricks to the collar on the Pinarello? I think its a 4nm bolt, but reckon you'll tell me 3.6 - 3.8 is plenty. Before this in carbon I only had the BMC which comes with a very dinky single bolt system (one twist and you're set).


----------



## SteelSix

*dont have the collar too tight*

"Mate, nice discription of a scary moment. I'm far less able than you . . . I usually hit the breaks at 50k's, especially as I'm 45 and really want to hit 46! Am starting to do 20k early morning rides before the traffic takes control here. We have bike lanes but our version of the Aussie bogan is the Renault van driving tradesman from France whho is usually talking on his mobile, smoking a Gauloise and thumbing a copy of the local rag. 
One question. I'm putting the dogma in the back of the 4wd this week end and need to take down the post. Any tricks to the collar on the Pinarello? I think its a 4nm bolt, but reckon you'll tell me 3.6 - 3.8 is plenty. Before this in carbon I only had the BMC which comes with a very dinky single bolt system (one twist and you're set). "



See attached photo - I have had it at 3nm and have had no problems - I ride the hell out of it and I am not a light rider so you will be fine. just dont forget to mark your seat height with tape before you take it out. Enjoy your rides, are you getting more used to the set up yet?


----------



## Mike Geneva

SteelSix said:


> "Mate, nice discription of a scary moment. I'm far less able than you . . . I usually hit the breaks at 50k's, especially as I'm 45 and really want to hit 46! Am starting to do 20k early morning rides before the traffic takes control here. We have bike lanes but our version of the Aussie bogan is the Renault van driving tradesman from France whho is usually talking on his mobile, smoking a Gauloise and thumbing a copy of the local rag.
> One question. I'm putting the dogma in the back of the 4wd this week end and need to take down the post. Any tricks to the collar on the Pinarello? I think its a 4nm bolt, but reckon you'll tell me 3.6 - 3.8 is plenty. Before this in carbon I only had the BMC which comes with a very dinky single bolt system (one twist and you're set). "
> 
> 
> 
> See attached photo - I have had it at 3nm and have had no problems - I ride the hell out of it and I am not a light rider so you will be fine. just dont forget to mark your seat height with tape before you take it out. Enjoy your rides, are you getting more used to the set up yet?


You'll love this. I bought a torque wrench from a cycle shop in London. Fantastic set . . . like 20 bits+. One catch . . . only a T25 Torx and I reckon that seatpost is a T20?. So frustrating. Trying to get that bit in a hardware shop in Geneva is zero possibility. French Swiss just shrug their shoulders when I ask. In Zurich I'd get offered some titanium 100+ bit set that you'd have to mortgage your house to buy. So ordered from the UK!

Agree on the 3NM. 2 days of rain has kept me off the bike. Didn't even want to ride the BMC on these roads. I'm such a wimp. So frustrated I booked to go to Alba Italy this w/e. 4 hr drive, but some of the best food and wine in Europe. Downloaded 6 rides from Map my Ride and Garmin. Got a nice 60k ride with a good climb that takes me between the vineyards of Barbaresco and Barolo. Also have a 90k that looks like a marriage breaker! Have convinced the missus and my dog to act as support team and meet me at vineyards on route (spit - don't swallow). 

I should have a good idea on setup after this w/e. Weather is predicted as sunny and 14 - 27 c range. Nice. 

Enjoy your w/e.


----------



## diddy2003

Beautiful bike. My Pinarello, by comparison, looks like something from the dark ages. Now get yourself a new camera so I can really see how nice that thing is!


----------



## Dogma537

My dogma naked red silver black 537 is currently being built I can't wait it'll look awsome and yes there are not many around but I'll be riding in Switzerland by lake Geneva I'll post pics soon as it arrives. It took me many months to get the frame from an authorised Pinarello dealer.


----------



## Mike Geneva

*Geneva Riding*

Good to welcome another 537 to Geneva. Whats the specs for the build? 

Had my first flat on Sunday morning in France. No support team. Managed to top up the tires with my handy CO2 cartridge and nurse it back 20k or so to the Geneva flower clock. Luckily no damage to the Bora's. Drop me a line if you're new to the city or just want a partner to ride with.

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Dogma537

Mines coming soon very very soon days now  pics up soon this is the best colour scheme I think for a dogma well it's not a dogma its a godam sexy bike black silver red combo


----------



## Mike Geneva

Cool - you can check out rides I like on Garmin Connect. Did a fantastic 65k ride on the South side on the w/e. One nice 4k climb from Massogny to Ballaison. I was a bit slow and my Heart Rate Monitor was playing games (either that or I was able to maintain a HR of 200+ for 2hours!), but had a ball. Stay in contact.


----------



## SteelSix

*Cracked Most Talon Bars*

see the attached photo. 

Cracked Most stem, caught by my LBS (Lifecycle Brisbane) when I dropped it in for a service - being replaced on warranty by bikeforce Bundall - but regardless if it had of broken properly then it could have been tragic very quickly


----------



## Mike Geneva

Oh my . . . . so funny (in an ironic way) you sent this. I was riding on the drops on the w/e and felt flex as I was motoring along. I guess there's a reason that you see most of the team sky guys with old school stems and Alu / steel bars.

Am switching on to some Easton EA 90 SLX clinchers after my recent tubular flats in the wilds of France. Am a little suspicious of the "no weight limit" claims of my LBS (Jean Brun Geneva). Anyone got a comment?


----------



## Orlando-333

damn; that looks nasty


----------



## MerlinDS

I always recommend al instead of carbon for stems and bars, the weight savings and cooler looks dont outweight when carbon fails-and the cost.


----------



## SteelSix

the reason I like the carbon bars is they fit my damaged rugby hands a lot better and I dont get sore hands when I ride long distances - i can feel the hardness of the bars on my hands and after about 60k it starts to get annoying - i get none of that with the Most bars


----------



## Cinelli 82220

Mike Geneva said:


> Any tricks to the collar on the Pinarello? I think its a 4nm bolt, but reckon you'll tell me 3.6 - 3.8 is plenty.


You should use the packet of carbon friction paste that comes with every Dogma frame.


----------



## minoberi

Nice, I thought about this colour scheme - love it but could not resist the 613 white in the 2012 Dogma 2 line up. I need to do 5 posts before I can post a thread so I will soon with pics and specs for everyone as my build is now complete. 

Cheers
Mino
Perth, Western Australia.


----------



## Mike Geneva

Winter begining here in Geneva. Rode a a short 40k when the weather let up on Sunday). Snow has started in the mountains and my intended ride along Route 9 (Swiss National Network) from Gstaad up the Col du Pillon was cancelled. The road looked great and on a light mountain bike with traffic lights I would have attempted it. I'll try and post some winter riding pictures soon.


----------



## wfo

SteelSix said:


> Mike
> 
> Yeah I found the handling "twitchy" at first but after a few rides it can only be described as telepathic - it responds as you do - once you get used to it and get your seat height right you'll love it.
> 
> The bike saved my life the other day - I was going down Mt Coot-tha on my second lap and the wind was blowing up the mountain (a Sunday afternoon). What I hadnt realised was that because I had ridden the bike so much I had worn through all the tread on my maxxis refuse's and they were shiny! This caused me a serious problem when I came around a corner at 70km/h and got hit by a side wind that gave me a serious speed wobble - see the video of Lance Armstrong's shortcut in the tour and the rider (crucify me for not remembering who) who got a massive wobble and went down in front of him - this lasted for 40-50m and I genuinely belive that had the Dowma not been such a stable and responsive bike I would nto have been able to save myself. Suffice to say I went home and replaced the tyres.
> 
> Very jealous about your travel plans, I hope you and your wife have a great time - apparently I need a different job!


Was that rider in front of Lance who "went down" causing Lance to divert across a field been Jose Beloki?


----------



## Mike Geneva

Hey team. Completed the switch to Easton EA 90 SLX's for winter. Got a good feel for the riding I'll be doing for the next month as it was 4 degrees by the Lake here in Geneva on Saturday. 

One sour note on the w/e here - I once again proved I'm a completed idiot by somehow bending my front derailleur while trying to adjust on Sunday. Will now be out of action while "JP" at LBS Jean Brun Geneva gets it back and running smoothly.


----------



## Aimhi

I sent my 4 month old Dogma to the LBS for assessment today. There is a crack near the headstem underneath the top tube. A rep from the aussie distributor will have a look next week to ascertain if its covered under warranty. Sigh, can't ride my beloved Dogma for possibly next few weeks. My doggie still looks like new and the 464 colour scheme is simply beautiful.


----------



## Mike Geneva

Aimhi - great that you share this. Sorry to hear the news? What caused it - general stress or did you hit a bump / get a flat?


----------



## cpritch06

minoberi said:


> Nice, I thought about this colour scheme - love it but could not resist the 613 white in the 2012 Dogma 2 line up. I need to do 5 posts before I can post a thread so I will soon with pics and specs for everyone as my build is now complete.
> 
> Cheers
> Mino
> Perth, Western Australia.


Mino
Get's some photos posted! 
The 613 is my favorite paint scheme as well. 

Pritch


----------



## Aimhi

Hi Mike G, my doggie done about 70kms each weekend for 4 months and the roads here in Brisbane are fairly good. No crash or significant bumps. The bike is immaculately maintained so I was very surprised to find a crack ( when I was cleaning the bike ). I read about cracked Prince frames in other threads but never a Dogma. The bike is currently at LBS to take photos/ inspection so I am still waiting for the LBS to get back to me regarding warranty but I am a bit apprehensive about riding a cracked frame. Its now back to my old Giant bike for the time being.


----------



## tgcameron

*Glad to join*

Hi, new to this forum not to road racing. My favorite ride continues to change/morph get faster. Does anybody know if Pinarello did any good at this year's TDF? Look forward to gaining new info. Thanks!


----------



## mykol77

tgcameron said:


> Hi, new to this forum not to road racing. My favorite ride continues to change/morph get faster. Does anybody know if Pinarello did any good at this year's TDF? Look forward to gaining new info. Thanks!


Umm....yes they did good...Bradley Wiggins won on a Pinarello Dogma in this year's TdF. Hehe.


----------



## tgcameron

*Naked Red Silver*

The pictures prove there's no such things as a bad dogma. It's beautiful.


----------



## mykol77

tgcameron said:


> The pictures prove there's no such things as a bad dogma. It's beautiful.


it's pretty bad actually coz this "Dogma" has a ROUND seatpost.


----------



## Cinelli 82220

Please tell us you didn't buy that....


----------



## mykol77

Cinelli 82220 said:


> Please tell us you didn't buy that....



My Oh My!!!


----------



## jathanas

Cinelli 82220 said:


> Please tell us you didn't buy that....


That has to be the funniest facepalm in the history of the interwebs. Thanks for the chuckles guys. 

To add my own:


----------



## matyb

dharrison said:


> nice bike but the saddle bag needs to go...


plus 1


----------



## Stefan1509

Nice!


----------

